# My 75 gallon work in progress



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

You have a beautiful tank there. Very nicely done. Looks like happy healthy plants and fish.

Would like to hear more about the set up sometime. Post some details when you get time.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

nice tank!


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> nice tank!




Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

Greggz said:


> You have a beautiful tank there. Very nicely done. Looks like happy healthy plants and fish.
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to hear more about the set up sometime. Post some details when you get time.




Thank you,

Tank - 75 gallons
Lighting - 2 finnex ray2 ds 
1 finnex monster ray
Filtration - 2 eheim pro3 2075
Co2 - pressurized with a 1000 reactor
Dosing - pps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

Rescape 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

may I ask where you got that huge piece of wood from?


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> may I ask where you got that huge piece of wood from?




It's actually 3 pieces of wood I had scattered in the tank prior to the re scape and liked the way they all look together standing up better. I got them from, a Lfs called discus madness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

Some new plants added 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

What plants and fish do you have in there?


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

livingf1t said:


> Rescape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. What is that fuzzy plant that has the pinkish top. It looks like some type of limnophila or cabomba.


livingf1t said:


> Some new plants added
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you, and to be honest with you I have no idea? I went to the store yesterday and picked up the tornado ludwigia and saw that fuzzy one and he threw it in for free. And I'm pretty new to this so I couldn't name all the plants, I hate to admit it but I just go to the store see what I like and throw it in the tank, there hasn't really been any planning at all with this tank. Now on my 75p I'm going to actually get advice and plan it out to have a much nicer looking tank. I think I've just been very lucky that what I have picked always seems to grow fine in there, I think I'm more obsessed with the quality of the water and lighting and co2 and ferts that if all those things are right I can prettt much grow anything in there. I'm shocked at how well the discus do in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

livingf1t said:


> Thank you, and to be honest with you I have no idea? I went to the store yesterday and picked up the tornado ludwigia and saw that fuzzy one and he threw it in for free. And I'm pretty new to this so I couldn't name all the plants, I hate to admit it but I just go to the store see what I like and throw it in the tank, there hasn't really been any planning at all with this tank. Now on my 75p I'm going to actually get advice and plan it out to have a much nicer looking tank. I think I've just been very lucky that what I have picked always seems to grow fine in there, I think I'm more obsessed with the quality of the water and lighting and co2 and ferts that if all those things are right I can prettt much grow anything in there. I'm shocked at how well the discus do in there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh sure, rub it in. 

I go to a store and do research on plants before I buy them and only about half of them do well. 

I did some more research and I think it's Cabomba Furcata. But I could be wrong, I'm no expert.

What about those small star shaped plants that you used to make a carpet. Do you know what those are? I've seen them before but never as dense as yours. It looks pretty cool.




livingf1t said:


> Thank you, and to be honest with you I have no idea? I went to the store yesterday and picked up the tornado ludwigia and saw that fuzzy one and he threw it in for free. And I'm pretty new to this so I couldn't name all the plants, I hate to admit it but I just go to the store see what I like and throw it in the tank, there hasn't really been any planning at all with this tank. Now on my 75p I'm going to actually get advice and plan it out to have a much nicer looking tank. I think I've just been very lucky that what I have picked always seems to grow fine in there, I think I'm more obsessed with the quality of the water and lighting and co2 and ferts that if all those things are right I can prettt much grow anything in there. I'm shocked at how well the discus do in there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

pauliewoz said:


> Oh sure, rub it in.
> 
> I go to a store and do research on plants before I buy them and only about half of them do well.
> 
> ...




That pink bushy one might as well be called acutamattata lol I actually do know the name of my foreground plant, at least the nickname, it's helferi. But I'm sure that there's more to it than just that. That was another plant that I liked in the Lfs and he threw in 3 nubs and I just keep trimming and replanting it, I'm actually going to see if I have any pics of when I first put it in the tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

pauliewoz said:


> Oh sure, rub it in.
> 
> I go to a store and do research on plants before I buy them and only about half of them do well.
> 
> ...



This is from march 13th 2016
It's in the front left corner. 
I have thrown so much of it away.
It actually all needs to be trimmed right now 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

pauliewoz said:


> Oh sure, rub it in.
> 
> I go to a store and do research on plants before I buy them and only about half of them do well.
> 
> ...




It is cabomba furcata, it's a really beautiful plant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

livingf1t said:


> This is from march 13th 2016
> It's in the front left corner.
> I have thrown so much of it away.
> It actually all needs to be trimmed right now
> ...


I see you tried the moss tree as well. I had that going for a bit as well, but the moss was driving me crazy. Trimming it was a pain in the but. It would go all over the tank and it was constantly growing hair algae because it was so close to to the top of the tank.

Your tank has come a long way. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

pauliewoz said:


> I see you tried the moss tree as well. I had that going for a bit as well, but the moss was driving me crazy. Trimming it was a pain in the but. It would go all over the tank and it was constantly growing hair algae because it was so close to to the top of the tank.
> 
> Your tank has come a long way.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




Thank you, I think I've come a long way since I started in February with it, I'm learning as I go, I'm sure by this time next year I'll look at this last picture and say what was I doing? And as for the moss tree!! I saw those beautiful pictures of the professional ADA tanks so I went to the store and said "I want one of those trees!" Boy was I wrong!! I was so excited when it started to grow in, and I travel for work and I'm gone for weeks at a time! Needles to say it was a huge mess and pain in the butt!! It lasted about 2 months before I had enough and got rid of it lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyuss420 (Jan 1, 2017)

Dude you gotta tell me.. How do you keep so algae free??? Is this an RODI water + manual ferts type thing?


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

Kyuss420 said:


> Dude you gotta tell me.. How do you keep so algae free??? Is this an RODI water + manual ferts type thing?




Thank you, but it's far from algae free! I have finally kept it to a minimum, still not good enough for me but a lot better than it used to be! I just use regular tap water. It's taken me about 2 months to tap into the "balance" lighting, co2, ferts. The one thing I can say is that in my opinion on all the work I've done those three things is what has kept most of the algae away. I just set up my auto doser this week and it seems that for the most part I've gotten very close to where I think it should be, also raising the lights an inch at a time and fine running the co2. So what has worked for me now after months and months of constantly trying different things is my finnex lights are now at 6" above water, I'm dosing 15ml of macros and 4 ml of micros, and I'm keeping my ph at peek when lights are on at 6.5 with a kh of 4 gives me around 37 ppm co2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyuss420 (Jan 1, 2017)

Good advice man, thanks, appreciate it. Hopefully ill get mine lookin as nice as yours.


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

Some new pics























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Great set of pictures. It helps to have such wonderful subject matter, but the photography is excellent as well.

That truly is one spectacular tank you have there, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

Greggz said:


> Great set of pictures. It helps to have such wonderful subject matter, but the photography is excellent as well.
> 
> 
> 
> That truly is one spectacular tank you have there, and thanks for sharing.




Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

